# Super Shock Attack Gun!!!



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

This is my first roleplay on this site so any C&C are welcome
Also forgive me if I may have a few army mistakes as I'm not very familiar with every army.

Story:
The Warboss Gurlak Bigstompa plans to begin his Waaagh! 
However this big Ork wants to do it with style and has asked the help of his trusty Big Mek Sprok da Spanner to come up with some super special awesome weapon to start it off with a bang. And of course being the genius that Sprok is he thought what better a way to do it than to create the biggest dakka in orky history to use to blow up planets.
So after some Gretchins mentioned a scrap for a webway on the nearby planet of Talrath, Sprock instantly knew what he was going to make... A Super Shock Attack Gun.
And so he gathered up the best Nobs he could find and took them on a mission to find this webway and steal the technology for his super weapon of orky destruction.
However doing this he must venture across the planet where the forces of Eldar Craftworld of Uthwe, The Imperium (Raven Guard, Ordo Hereticus, Ordo Malleus) and the forces of the Black Legion as well as the indigenous feral species of the planet.
The planet consist of a whole network of underground caves and tunnels and since the Imperium have not been able to find the webway above ground, Sprock believes it can be found bellow the ground.

The planet is an ashworld with giant mountains and valleys. There is little vegetation and so most of the creatures on the planet are carnivorous. They resemble gorillas except with diamond hard claws, scales and spines. Their saliva is acidic and they have razor sharp teeth and a large under bite. The underground creatures however are very much unknown. There are small patches of forest on the more tropical side of the planet and the creatures there are plentiful, and most non hostile, however the fauna of the planet is not very well discussed in the archive.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

And so your role in this is as one of the Nobs sent with the Big Mek on his quest for an orky super weapon.

character sheet;

*Name:*
*Age:*
*Job:*(Basicly what kinda nob are you?)
*Appearance*
*Personality:*(remember, your an ork, so you cant be a pacifist)
*Bio:*Nothing too fancy, maybe just how you became a nob or got your job)
*Weapons & Gear:* (Anything reasonable, if your job is a Flash Git your not gonna be carrying Dok's tools)

The Jobs to choose are: 
Nob: ak-47
Pain boy*: 
Wierd boy*: 
Kommando: Broguts
Tank Busta: 
Loota/Mek: Herr-Flick 
Flash Git: Scathainn, Doelago
Mega-Armourd Nob*: 
Herder* (can control up to 3 gretchins): Bloodthirster.

*there can only be one of these.


---------------------------------------------
Here's mine
*Name:* Sprock Da Spanner

*Age:* 1...2... I dunno

*Job:* Big Mek

*Appearance:* Like most orks Sprock is green... however he is a very pale green because of the many implants and bloodloss he has caused himself. Both of his arms are mechanical and he has a bionic eye for his left eye. He carries a boss pole on his back with a big spanner on it, which many orks believe can be taken off to fix stuff. He wears black and white checkered shoulder-pads, and an oil and blood stained apron. He has red trousers and metal tipped boots.

*Personality:* Sprock is insane. He will do anything and everything to make something or steal something. He is a very obsessive mek and prefers machines to orks. His dream is to one day create an army of orky bots. In person he is very tactical and smart... In ork terms anyway. He is also very strict and goes mad with power sometimes. 

*Bio:* He was once a proud deff dread pilot, until the day he was ripped apart by a venerable dreadnaught which tore both his arms off. The dok helped him by giving him some metal bits but after living his life on the battle field as a robot Sprock thought that it was not enough to just have a few metal bits, and since he could never pilot a deff dread he decided to go one step further, make deff dreads. And so at first he was a simple mek with a squad of lootas, scavenging for wagons after big battles. He later replaced his flimsy bionic arms with a buzz saw, to help him fight and cut up stuff. In his other arm he incorporated a blow torch to help him weld stuff, which later he upgraded to use as a burna. However the reason he became such a successful mek was not because of his own modifications, but because of the modifications he added to other vehicles and his fellow orks. Always experimenting until one day he made a giant mechanical squig for his warboss, which pleased him very much and so gave the mek the honour of being his personal mek. And after a few ups and downs in his workshop, the loss of an eye due to exploading robot gretchins, he was given the task of creating a super weapon, which has brought him here. 

*Weapons & Gear:* Cyborg Body, Burna, Boss Pole, Buzz Saw Arm, Bionic night-vision eye, Grot Oiler.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Is there any chance of playing as Black Legion? I would quite like to be a Sorceror, and perhaps the headpiece of his staff could be a component of the Shok Gun? If not, that's cool, besides I'm in way too many RPs already.:grin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

if you put a lot of work and planning into this I'm sure you could make it work karnox. One thing i would suggest is to maybe cut out one of the enemies (cutting out the black legion i think would do you the most good) having that many races on a single world is pretty astounding and it would make it difficult for you to plan the plot accordingly.

If you randomly throw various sorts of eldar, space marines, guard, and chaos enemies at the Ork players, they likely wouldn't know what to do with themselves and wouldn't be able to really grasp the situation or the environment they are in.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

*Name:* Khar Anakh
*Age:* He can't remember his age, since he can no longer count them on his hands...
*Job:*Runtherder
*Appearance* Khar is slightly bigger than the average Nob, though his skin is also a bit more yellowish than most Orks' skin. He carries a normal Ork pants, with a white flak tabard (looted of course!) A rolled up whip is hanging on his left hip. His attack squig has two colours: Blue and white. His gretchin all wear orange trousers, and have orange warpaint on their faces and bodies.
*Personality:* A very tactical (for Ork terms that is) Ork. He's also very greedy, thinking his own life is worth more than a planet. He gets very agressive when his gretchin don't do as they're told. That's why his whip is always with him, though he uses it on others, and not on his own gretchin. Since they are his, and his stuff may not get damaged, cuz' it's his! He often tends to be rather lazy.
*Bio:*Khar had always been a kind of underdog, since he wasn't as good with choppas as his fellow Orks. He found a solution for his problem though: make those that are scared of you fight for you. That's how he made himself a runtherd.
*Weapons & Gear:*Attack squig, Grot-prod, Slugger, Attack squig and three gretchin:

*Name:* Barana
*Appearance:* The biggest of the three, with the biggest nose and ears. He carries the orange trousers and warpaint, but also has a red bandana in front of his mouth and a cadian helmet on his head (though it's worn in an orky way) and he has no shoes.
*Weaponry:* Grot blasta (pistol) and a small dagger
*Personality:* A very scared gretchin, though he doesn't know what is scarier: his master, or the enemy ahead.

*Name:* Suteki
*Appearance:* The smallest of the three, he misses his right ear and has a scar on the right side of his face. he carries the orange trousers and warpaint, with a kid's black cowboy hat on his head. He also carries a rope around his waist. He carries a boot, which would probably be an imperial guard's size on his left leg.
*Weaponry:* Grot blasta (rifle)
*Personality:* The most daring of the gretchin, he doesn't like silence and has the annoying habit of singing when he thinks he's alone.

*Name:* Grishn
*Appearance:* A very skinny gretchin, with a topknot on his head. He wears glasses, upside down. And also has a plate of steel tied to his back. he carries orange trousers and warpaint, but his trousers are only up to his knees. he carries no shoes, but does wear gloves...
*Weaponry:* Grot blasta (pistol) and a knife
*Bio:* He thinks he's both the smartest and the strongest of all Gretchin, and he even claims he can read. Because he's so full of himself he's the most hated of the Gretchin.

OOC: hope this profile is okay, I also made a small profile for every gretchin, since they'll also be very important to Khar...


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yup, thats perfect bloodthirster.

Yeah I was thinking that too, that maybe 3 armies was a bit much. But most of the action will be happening in the caverns and tunnels below the surface, so the other armies wont be too involved. The only reason they are there for is a way underground. As much as Sprock would love to make his own digger and drill down, he doesnt want the ork presence to be known, so I want to give the orks an option on which tunnel entrence to try and sneak into, the eldar, chaos or marine. And of course the inquisition is only a small detachment, daemonhunters called in case of a break out of daemons from the webway and witch hunters to deal with the heretics and eldar psykers.

And no Darvaleth, I was thinking of having the option of letting people be marines, chaos, eldar or orks, but it'll be easier if its just the ork team.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

<3 Ork RPG! im in but i'm not sober enough to write a propper char  ill write something up tomm or sunday if its alright with you.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

hahahaha I see your already in character then XD
Will save you a spot


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah that sounds good karnox. the next thing you want to try and avoid is accepting every character profile you get. i know it can be hard to deny people things, but dont be afraid to tell people they have to change something about their character. you don't want their characters ruining your RP, so make sure everyone complies to what you are looking for.

(this is not to say the above profile is bad or anything, its just general advice for the recruitment stage of the RP process.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok Karnox, that's cool. I agree, at the start of Sons of Magnus, I chucked in a load of races (arguebly they were in a system, not one planet) but the idea still applies. Perhaps make it mainly Chaos VS Space Marines, with a small amount of Eldar, and a small amount of Inquisition. The Eldar are there for unkown reasons, the Chaos are there to kill, the Space Marines are there to stop Chaos, and the Inquisiton are there to specifically hunt down the Eldar.

Anyway, just my ideas.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Wutza
Age: 50...55... MESSA DUNNO!
Job: Da FLASH GITZ
Appearance: Dark green skin, (looted) black kommando clothes, a back pack were he stores his stuff and a (looted) kommando "helmet".
Personality: He just loves the gunz with most noises! 
Bio: When he was young he looted a "Eavy Bolta" from da big blue umies, it had a lot of soundz and he loved soundzevrn more than other orks!, ! He haz been "colekting" gunz ever zince!
Weapons & Gear: Da kommando clothes and a gun he got from da Mekz in cahnge for a uber pistol ( a plasma pistol, with loudz of sounds!!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

@Doelago: Maybe a bit more for his personality and bio, I mean every ork loves a loud dakka and your bio doesnt explain why you became a flash git. Also what weapon does he have I dont understand... try to choose one from the orks armoury in the codex, it'll help me know exactly what you have.

@Darvaleth: Well the eldar are essential because the webway belongs to them and they wish to recover it, chaos are there because the webway will allow them for easier access to the warp, and of course the imperium is there because of the webway technology and also the high concentration of xenos and heretics. And the inquisition is small, possibly a few grey knights and battle sisters. And like I said, only one army will be in contact with the ork team and thats whoever the ork players choose at the start of the RP. Sprock believes in Damokrazy.

@Unxpekted: And yeah, no worries I know not to let everyone on board. Ive made a good few roleplays, and roleplayed a lot on other forums. I just mentioned it on top because of the warhammer type of roleplaying, in case I get some fluff mixed up.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ah, good. Just making sure, as some of the recruitment threads in the past here have been pretty crazy in that aspect.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah I know what you mean.Hmmm... it seems nobody wants to be an ork making a shock attack gun... I wonder why...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Karnox said:


> @Darvaleth: Well the eldar are essential because the webway belongs to them and they wish to recover it, chaos are there because the webway will allow them for easier access to the warp, and of course the imperium is there because of the webway technology and also the high concentration of xenos and heretics. And the inquisition is small, possibly a few grey knights and battle sisters. And like I said, only one army will be in contact with the ork team and thats whoever the ork players choose at the start of the RP. Sprock believes in Damokrazy.


I never meant removing any of the races, just perhaps making two of the factions much smaller so you don't have four huge armies fighting on one world. You just needed to give each race a storyline, which you did well just then.:grin:

Well, normally orks aren't known for sneaking past a big fight, and I think you may have caught the Roleplay Section at a time when at lot of it's members are already involved in lots of RPs, so that although they would love to join this one (I would certainly give it a go) the practicality of it is not so practical.

EDIT: Yes, patience is the key, when you wait for at least a week, maybe two, it isn't long before you have some solid RPers.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

okay so, I guess patience is the key so...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

As is keeping this thread on the first RPG page. I mean: I hardly look on the RPG's of page 2, and I doubt I am the only one


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, neither do I. Thats cause if there are any role-plays not on the first page then they arent all that active


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

exactly. So maybe ask Darkreever to lock it up for a week or two and reopen it then (to prevent illegal bumping and stuff )???
It's just an idea, so if you don't like it don't pay it any attention


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Nah, I'll keep it open, and if it does go down I'll just add an update to it and bring it back up.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Name: Rotmek Gutspanner

Age: Lots of 'ands (about 180)

Job: Nob/Mek

Appearance: Rotmek is a towering dark green nob, he has smouldering red eyes that start to light greenish when he is working on his 'toys' or when he charges into battle with his ladz. 
He has a bald head and his ears are pierced with 5 metal rings each.
he wears a leather vest with some metal plates strapped on and he carries spiked shoulder-pads.
He also wears red leater pants and boots 'cuz red ones go faster'
His right shoulder is partly cyborgd and his right arm seems larger and darker green than the rest of him.

With him is a runt called gubbins and he carries arround a bag with Rotmeks looted toys.
The grot has his mouth sowed shut and he wears a simple rag around his waist.

Personality: Rotmek is a fairly smart ork as far as ork intelligence and kunning goes.
He is like most orks, savage when he gets to battle and when in the power of WAAAGH he doesn't stop to think things over he just goes at em.
He also is an evolving mekboy and he gets a little carried away after a battle because he might find some bits or gubbins he can use.
When looting he runs all over the battlefield sorting our different weapons and pieces of tech he tosses them over his shoulder expecting gubbins to pick them up and to lug them along for closer inspection later on.

Bio: Rotmek has been a boy and a nob for most of his life but the last 20 or so years he has become much more fannatic when looting and he has started to improve his weapons calling them his 'toys'.
This has gotten him into a few specs of trouble but as he says it was 'nuffink i couldn't handle'

He is a mek with a affinnaty for weapons and i was planning to use the mek part mostly to upgrade his weapons bit by bit (ending with a kombi rokkit and a rippa, thats a 2handed powerweapon), but if you want him to he can give a go at helping with the big gun as well

Weapons & Gear: Cyborg Body, 2handed chainaxe, twin linked shoota (self kustomised aka 2 shootas strapped together with a modded trigger) and meks tools.



Maybe the mek and nob is a bit much so if you don't like anything feel free to say something about it :grin:.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

well no, mek nob is okay, cause all of the orks Sprock is picking are Nobs. And I'm sure there are nob meks in orky society.
But yeah, its grand, welcome to the team.

I think I'll start when there are at least 5 orks on the team.


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

i am kind of new to warhammer 40k in general but have spent some time with RPGs i have read some stuff about the orks and thought this would be fun.

Name: Big Red

Age: he doesn't remember if he is 5 years old or 50 years old

Job: Nob

Appearance: well he is big and red. he wears a marine's power armor that he got off of a dead marine though it doesn't fit him very well. He loves to smahs thing with his spiked club or shoot things with his bolter he got off of a dead marine. 

Personality: he is a very head strong ork but it very loyal. He is about as stupid as orks can be, but he excels in the art of making people die and he excels in the art of taking dead people's stuff

Bio: He was raised by a fearless warboss and has killed dozens of space marines with his ability "to kill stuff with the big pointy club" He was always the tallest among the orks and almost always the dumbest, on the orks equivalent to a IQ test he got -1.

Gear and killing equipment: A spike club, A bolter he found off of a dead marine, and a power armor plate he got off of the same marine he got his bolter from.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I guess thats alright, although he seems more of a loota than a nob, but I guess nobs would pick up armour and dakkas as trophies and wear them. So sure, I'll accept that.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Hmmm wouldnt he be the warboss if the was the biggest and the strongest?

Intelligence stands for nothing with orks, if he was the biggest/best he was the boss 

Maybe add something about why he diddnt take over, doessnt really have to be here ofc but think about it.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

he doesnt say he's the biggest and strongest

*"He was always the tallest among the orks and almost always the dumbest"*

Just cause he's tall doesnt mean he's the biggest and strongest. He's just tall and good at killing stuff. But a lot of orks are good at killing stuff really.


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Ah jeez, what better way to start a RP career than as an Ork? :biggrin:

*Name:* Wazshaka Zogteef

*Age:* Fifteen' 'ands (or 75)

*Job:* Da' ones dat getz all da dakka (Flash Git)

*Appearance:* Wazshaka is average in build for an ork, but his muscle is a little more wirey than most orks. One of his eyes is replaced with a bionic eye and several of his teef are metal. He has a lot of tattoos and scars on his body ("ta show 'dem uvver types wot I's made of), and is followed around by two ammo runts, Snikasnak and Pattywak. His skin is a darker green color, and he likes wearing the color grey, "cuz den dey can't see me and wotnot."

*Personality:* Wazshaka's a cunnin' ork and other orks know it. He has a sound grasp on tactics but prefers the roar of a gun over the choppin' of a blade (although he doesn't mind a little krumpin' once in a while). He's often described as "a lil' too sneaky like fer my tastes" by his commanding officers, but he pays off with a relative accuracy ratio of 1:130, which is practically sniping by Git standards. 

*Bio:* Wazshaka got his position in the orkiest way possible: choppin' his predecessor in the back of the head with his choppa, good an' proper. His boss commended him for his success and gave him a good luck charm in the form of a "dakka rok" which he keeps hung around his neck.

*Weapons & Gear:* Shootier Snazzgun with More Dakka, 'Eavy Armor, Gitfinda, Chainaxe (Choppa), and a small totem of a gun hung around his neck.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hahaha I agree, the best way to start an RP career really.
Okay, he's good. Just add the two ammo runts into your weapons and gear section as well as I did with my oiler.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Cant wait to get started!

and karnox your right  i guess i misread.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

well one more person and we can get started, and then anybody can join until we get underground, being that the ork paratroopers got lost and landed in a different area to the 6 of us but eventually found us. Although once underground they cant join as alone they wont be able to sneak in.


----------



## ak-47 (Mar 14, 2010)

awesome!!!


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

If you want me 2 i could make up a 2nd char so we can start....

someone can take it over if he is interested or i can have it killed off when we get one more....

(or maybe you could Karnox, seeing that your the GM)


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Well I'll wait till saturday, and if no one posts a profile I'll make a painboy or kommando.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Pokes Krarnox with a stick, "u still alive?"


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

no I'm not lol
Sorry I didnt post last night, I was feeling unwell so I'll post the painboy tonight.
And the action tread either at the same time or tomorrow. 
Just a little busy with study.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

no worries  take your time, i was just wondering.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Name: Zog ead

Age: tewilve 'ands (or 60)

Job: da sneekyest of dem all (kommando nob)

Appearance: A behemoth of destruction and death it is unkown why zog ead became a kommando. Perhaps he like snikkin humies in da back. a grizzly scar runs down his face, a reward for fighting "da niddy beasts". 

Personality:Zog ead is a bit of a...well Zog ead. He pushes his orks aside, beats the other nobz for fun and has on occasion stolen from his boss's ammo

Bio: Zog ead joined from the bloody choppas clan eight years ago, ever since he has crept around imperial guard zones killin humies!

Weapons & Gear: twin linked shoota, untin stikk, eavy armour
his untin stikk is attached to a chain on his arm, he uses it to spear and retrieve prey (humies)


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Excellent, now we can start, remember its still open for all until we are underground at which time i'll update the recruitment thread


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Broguts said:


> "lets go kill sum cone 'eads"
> Zog 'ead puts on his rokkit pack and leaps from the craft, the other orks follow and they land in the eldar base. Zog 'ead opens fire on the guardians that are in the area killing three of what seems to be twenty of them


great, so you like leaping into a fully bolted reinforced steel door (Which Sprock has not opened yet) and then falling into what could be the ocean? or maybe a cliff? or a forest? and finding three random eldar guardians and killing them, cause it might be just me, but I honestly dont remember specifying what we were flying over, or even deciding which army we were going to fight against, and on top of that giving the order to jump out of a plane which hasnt even been opened yet, also saying *the other orks follow and they land in the eldar base* is taking control of the other ork players, maybe they dont want to follow, or maybe they want their rokkit pack to veer off course and not land in the eldar base.

Please pay attention to the role play, I understand you want to bash some 'eads but until I update with the order to drop, which I will do once some of the other orks post their first post, you have to wait and roleplay within the location your given, at this time, the drop off bay or whatever its called.

So please change your post, thank you.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

*Facepalm...

Ok srsly... That was (No offense) the worst kind of RP post... Taking control of others characters, deciding the location for yourself, deciding which enemy to fight and how many they are... Those are things the GM decision, for him it is fine to control others characters and that kind of things, but it is not a good thing for the player to do...


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just a quick reminder, keep in mind that the action post minimum is four full sentences (three words and a period honestly isn't much of a sentence) but that does not mean you should stop there. Whats your character thinking about the current situation? The other players? Him/her/itself? Whats going on around your character?

Give readers something to actually read and not the bare bones minimum; theres little fun or excitement or immersion in that.


Also, keep in mind that while this is an ork RP and your all speaking like orks, what a character said, and what is heard does not have to be the exact same thing. Character A's spoken parts can be perfectly normal in his controllers post, but in truth he can have an accent where all of his f's sound like v's.

The above is in case things start to just get to confusing, don't be afraid to post speaking normally and have other players translate your words into more ork-friendly versions.


----------



## Herr-Flick (Nov 13, 2009)

Karnox, could you put up a list of the characters and who has them (if you have the time) in the starting post of the action thread (or this thread) this makes for an easy reference 

Thx!


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, sorry to say this but I'm gonna close down this RP
I might remake it sometime in the future but due to lack of time I dont think I will be able to regularly update this RP as I am sort of busy at this time.
I am very sorry for any inconvenience V_V


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Well... Everything comes to an end :cray:


----------

